# In Deutschland Unterwegs



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

I forgot to add this to my Deutschland 2011 'dogs dinner of a note' probably because I was drunk the night I wrote that and hungover the next day when I posted it. Believe me it's not easy when there's two of everything on a screen that's spinning and the AutoCorrect is on, still ... 

I got talking to a German bloke in Fussen (Bavaria) and he told me of a book called 'In Deutschland Unterwegs' claiming it was brilliant. I had a look at his copy and it seemed good so planned to buy it next time I was passing an ADAC shop. ADAC is the German equivalent of the AA. In Deutschland Unterwegs is more of an A4 sized brochure than a book but it has places of interest and great pictures on all of the twenty-one routes. 

ADAC have a huge selection of touring books, except the one I wanted, so I asked for it but it turns out it's exclusively for ADAC members, it's a promotion posted out free and is not available to buy! The very helpful ADAC bloke asked if I was a member of a breakdown service at home and I said yes  . He took a copy from under the counter and gave me it for free. We used it a lot on our travels and it worked well with the Bord Atlas. So when you get there find an ADAC shop and get one if you can. If you have an AA Germany Atlas the ADAC shops are listed as the maps are re-branded ADAC maps.

Also, at the risk of being patronising if you haven't contacted the German Tourist Office based in London then you should. They have some great information all in English and all they ask is for a small donation to cover the postage.

Gute fahrt.

Keith.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

As Keith say's, contact the German Tourist board via the ADAC website:

http://www.adac.de/

Peruse the site which can be translated into English and send for the camping site book, it normally costs €9.75, but they send it and other material free, or if you like make a small donation to cover postage.

Brilliant book and website.

Keith


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

kaacee said:


> As Keith say's, contact the German Tourist board via the ADAC website:
> 
> http://www.adac.de/
> 
> ...


Hi Keith,

Give us a clue, where is it on the ADAC website?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

If you mean the 'Campsites in Germany' book then get it directly from Germany tourist website shop, first two items free ......

http://germany-shop.info/webshop/overview.php?lang=eng&country=GBR

also lots of free downloadable stuff here....

http://www.germany.travel/en/ebroschueren.html

Pete


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> kaacee said:
> 
> 
> > As Keith say's, contact the German Tourist board via the ADAC website:
> ...


Bill, Thats where I found it but, Pete's link direct to Germany tourist shop is evem more simpler.

http://germany-shop.info/webshop/overview.php?lang=eng&country=GBR

Thanks Pete.

Keith


----------

